# Schwinn Corvette



## Tim s (Aug 17, 2020)

I have been looking for several years for my birth year and month Schwinn bike. Initially I wanted the exact day too but I am happy with this bike which has the month which is June and the year which is 1960. The condition of the paint is not as good as I would have liked but I don’t look like I am 25 either. The price was reasonable and the seller was honest about the condition of the bike. The seller was a good guy and I enjoyed talking with him and seeing his collection of Schwinn bikes.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice find. Blue corvettes sure are sharp. Grease and go ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 18, 2020)

Nice!!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 19, 2020)

Nice find! Radiant blue is such a beautiful eye-popping color!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2020)

Schwinndemonium said:


> Nice find! Radiant blue is such a beautiful eye-popping color!



And probably one of the most seldom seen colors for Corvettes and Jaguars.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 19, 2020)

I have a refurbished 1959 3 speed Mark IV Jag in that color.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 19, 2020)

I loved my 59 Radiant blue Jaguar, wish I’d have kept it!


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2020)

Glad you found it.


----------



## Tim s (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks everybody. Roll faster your bike is beautiful. I put white walls on it today. Tim


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 20, 2020)

Oh yes! Whitewalls on a Corvette definitely.


----------



## Sven (Aug 21, 2020)

Very nice find. Beautiful color. I learned years ago that people who collected vintage Coleman laterns had at least one "birthday" latern or were in search of one.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 21, 2020)

Nice looking Vette,the  radiant blue is sweet. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Tim s (Aug 21, 2020)

I had no idea about the Coleman lanterns, I guess now I have to look for one of those too. Thanks Tim


----------



## JimR56 (Aug 22, 2020)

Great year for a birth-year Corvette!  (I wouldn't want one from my birth year )

The white walls took it up several notches, and I'm not open for debate on this.


----------



## gtown (Aug 23, 2020)

Sweet bike!


----------

